# Vertex 50 Modelljahr: 2009  Gr. M



## bikefran (11. Januar 2009)

Wer weiß was das o. g. Rocky wiegt?  

Danke


----------



## blaubaer (14. Januar 2009)

komplett oder nur rahmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefran (14. Januar 2009)

komplett

Danke


----------

